# The Mandalorian: Unbeabsichtigter Jeans-Guy-Auftritt aus Hintergrund entfernt



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Mandalorian: Unbeabsichtigter Jeans-Guy-Auftritt aus Hintergrund entfernt*

						In der zweiten Staffel von The Mandalorian hat es ein unfreiwilliger Gastauftritt eines Crewmitglieds im Hintergrund zur schnelllebigen Internet-Berühmtheit gebracht. Doch nun hat Disney die entsprechende Episode 4 aus Staffel 2 digital nachbearbeitet und den als "Jeans Guy" bekannt gewordenen filmischen Fauxpas wieder entfernt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mandalorian: Unbeabsichtigter Jeans-Guy-Auftritt aus Hintergrund entfernt*


----------



## klefreak (1. Dezember 2020)

Bring Back Jeans Guy - Kampagne starten.. solche Easter eggs sind es doch die das gewisse extra bringen.. lg


----------



## Master_Chief_87 (2. Dezember 2020)

@klefreak 

In dem biederen Konzept eines seelenlosen Konzerns wie Disney, sind derartige Unterhaltsamkeiten nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## elmobank (2. Dezember 2020)

Ist doch nicht das erste Mal, das solche Fehler noch schnell ausgebügelt werden. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das beim Herr der Ringe, in der Kinofassung, der abgebissene Finger von Frodo auf Wanderschaft gegangen war, sowohl an der Hand selber, als auch dann an der andere Hand. Dies hatte man dann in der Disc-Fassung auch behoben.
Ich meine mich sogar bei Game of Thrones an die Becher-Szene vom Catering zu erinnern, der ist dann auch verschwunden.

Solche Szenen tauchen immer mal wieder auf, der breiten Masse fällt so etwas aber weniger auf und im Endeffekt wird es dann nachbearbeitet und es ist dann weg.


----------



## Kupferrrohr (2. Dezember 2020)

Ich zitiere mich dazu mal selber aus dem VGZ Forum


> Finde ich schade und albern.
> Das Material geht durch ein dutzend Hände, bevor es zur Abnahme geht und abgesegnet wird. Wenn dann noch ein Fehler drin ist, hat er es sich verdient.
> Dem Stormtrooper aus EP4, der sich den Kopf stößt, hat man noch mit einem Augenzwinkern im Re-Release einen extra Sound verpasst. Aber heute kann man ja alles nachträglich ändern, da niemand mehr eine Originalversion besitzt sondern lediglich Nutzungsrechte am Produkt hat. Ich sehe das kritisch, wer weiß, was in Zukunft bei Spannungen oder Konflikten in der echten Welt noch so alles geändert wird, um dem Geschäft nicht zu schaden.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe gehört das die Stan Lee nachträglich aus den Marvel Filmen entfernen wollen.


----------



## gangville (2. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ich meine mich sogar bei Game of Thrones an die Becher-Szene vom Catering zu erinnern, der ist dann auch verschwunden.


Starbucks hat eine gratis Werbeplatzierung bekommen.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Dezember 2020)

Entscheidend ist doch, was die Star-Wars-Prominenz dazu sagt:

"Stark war der Jeans Guy dank der Macht. Aber jetzt nicht mehr." - Yoda

"Das sind nicht die Jeans, die ihr sucht." - Obi-Wan Kenoby

"Ich finde Ihren Mangel an Jeans beklagenswert." - Darth Vader

"Die Jeans ist stark in meiner Familie. Mein Vater hat sie, ich habe sie, sogar meine Schwester hat sie." - Luke Skywalker


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> "Stark war der Jeans Guy dank der Macht. Aber jetzt nicht mehr." - Yoda


An Yodas Ausdruckweise musst du noch arbeiten.
Gelehriger Padawan, du sein wirst


----------



## Mahoy (2. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> An Yodas Ausdruckweise musst du noch arbeiten.
> Gelehriger Padawan, du sein wirst


Nix da, das ist ein Originalzitat. Abgesehen von den Jeans, versteht sich ...

Die Hose kann großen Einfluss haben auf die geistig Schwachen!


----------

